# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με μετασχηματιστή

## pavlos77

Γεία σας, πριν 2 μέρες ενω το modem μου λειτουργούσε μια χάρα ( Philips CGA 3600N/T του ΟΤΕ ) ξαφνικά δεν έμπαινε στο ίντερνετ και αλλάξα το καλώδιο τρφοδοσίας και δεν το πίστευα πως έφταιγε αυτό γίατι όταν έβαζα το "χαλασμένο" καλώδιο άναβε μόνο το power ενώ αν έβαζα το άλλο έπαιζε κανονικά.Λοιπόν, ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στην εικόνα και θέλω να μάθω που μπορώ να βρω ένα παρόμοιο και πώς συνέβη αυτό... :Blink: 
Ευχαριστώ :Rolleyes:

----------


## lynx

Αν οντως φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης σου βαση της τελευταιας γραμμης πας και ζητας εναν με εξοδο 5V DC στο 1Α και καλο θα ηταν να ειναι σταθεροποιημενος εκτος και αν παρεις switching οπως αυτον που κρατας.

----------


## mystaki g

> Αν οντως φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης σου βαση της τελευταιας γραμμης πας και ζητας εναν με εξοδο 5V DC στο 1Α και καλο θα ηταν να ειναι σταθεροποιημενος εκτος και αν παρεις switching οπως αυτον που κρατας.


L3F73R15 Λευτερη ας παρει ενα απλο.





> .Λοιπόν, ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στην εικόνα και θέλω να μάθω που μπορώ να βρω ένα παρόμοιο και πώς συνέβη αυτό...
> Ευχαριστώ


 σε ολα τα καταστηματα

----------


## Nemmesis

πας με αυτο στο μαγαζι και τους λες θελω ενα τετοιο  :Smile:

----------


## pavlos77

> L3F73R15 ας παρει ενα απλο.
>  σε ολα τα καταστηματα


Έψαξα στο google για το "κωδικό" που γράφεις αλλά μόνο 2 αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν και είναι απο αυτό το forum... :Smile: 
Και όταν λέτε σε όλα τα καταστήματα?Τι εννοείτε?Αυτό κάνει?http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.805789

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε στην Αθήνα είσαι, πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών, και πάρε ένα τροφοδοτικό 5 βολτ 1Α.

----------


## fmj90

> Έψαξα στο google για το "κωδικό" που γράφεις αλλά μόνο 2 αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν και είναι απο αυτό το forum...
> Και όταν λέτε σε όλα τα καταστήματα?Τι εννοείτε?



LOOOOL
είναι το όνομά του, Λευτέρης κωδικοποιημένο με αριθμούς..  :hahahha:

----------


## pavlos77

Έλεος και εγώ τώρα το κατάλαβα... :Biggrin:  :Very Happy: Νόμιζα ότι ήταν κωδικός μετασχηματιστή...
*Αυτό που δείχνω απο eshop κάνει?

----------


## fmj90

εγώ όπως το βλέπω είναι ΟΚ!
όμως ο αντάπτορας προφανώς δεν θα έιναι συμβατός.
σε περίπτωση που τον αποκόψεις και τον αλλάξεις,
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ την πολικότητα! 
(αν θέλει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να συμπληρώσει/διορθώσει
ώστε να κάνει σωστή δουλειά ο φίλος μας ο Παύλος..  :Smile:  )

----------


## pavlos77

Εμένα με προβληματίζει που είναι 2Α...Ο αντάπτορας πρέπει να κάνει για δείτε φωτό...

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο είναι 2Α;

----------


## fmj90

αυτό που θέλει να αγοράσει.
τόσο είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που αντέχει. γιατί να προβληματίζει?
επίσης ο αντάπτορας αμφιβάλλω αν είναι ο ίδιος..  :Huh:

----------


## FILMAN

Αν μπορεί να δώσει 2Α αντί για 1Α δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## pavlos77

Δείτε μια καλύτερη φωτό.

----------


## fmj90

> Δείτε μια καλύτερη φωτό.


είναι σίγουρα πιο μικρός ο αντάπτορας, θα χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση..  :Rolleyes: 
αλλά στο ξαναλέω θα χρειαστεί προσοχή στην πόλωση.
δες με ένα πολύμετρο την σωστή πόλωση.
 αλλιώς υπάρχουν και ίδια που μπορείς να αλλάξεις αντάπτορα. :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια παλι κυπριακο το κανετε... παρε το καμενο βρε αγορινα μου και πανε σε ενα μαγαζι και ο μαγαζατορας θα σου δωσει αυτο που ταιριαζει... με το να ρωτας  στο φορουμ και να ψαχνεις στα eshop το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κανεις λαθος... αν βρεις με περισσοτερα Α δεν ηπαρχει προβλημα(μαλιστα θα ελεγα να κοιταξεις και εσυ για 1.5Α)... με λιγοτερα δεν θελουμε...

----------


## pavlos77

Παναγιώτη έχεις δίκαο, απλά το eshop είναι κοντά μου και μπορώ να πάω ενώ ολά τα άλα καταστήματα είναι αθήνα ( μένω βόρεια προάστια )
*Βρήκα ένα μετασχηματιστή αλλά είχε μόνο των 4+6 Volt ...Κάνει τον 6 ( επειδή είναι ένα παραπάνω )?

----------


## fmj90

> Παναγιώτη έχεις δίκαο, απλά το eshop είναι κοντά μου και μπορώ να πάω ενώ ολά τα άλα καταστήματα είναι αθήνα ( μένω βόρεια προάστια )
> *Βρήκα ένα μετασχηματιστή αλλά είχε μόνο των 4+6 Volt ...Κάνει τον 6 ( επειδή είναι ένα παραπάνω )?


μην δοκιμάσεις τα 6V θα κάψεις κανένα modem και θα βρεις μπελάδες..
5V πρέπει να 'ναι, DC.
θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις ένα εξασθενητή τάσης αλλά δεν αξίζει, καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα καινούριο..  :Smile:

----------

